# I think the new record is broken



## heat (Oct 6, 2011)

Word has it that a 600 lb even bear was killed today  10/6/2011.  Pretty reliable source since some of my dogs were baying it


----------



## jmcrae1 (Oct 6, 2011)

pics?


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Oct 6, 2011)

I got word of it today from way up in Washington NC.....Word spreads fast!


----------



## plotthunter05 (Oct 6, 2011)

It only makes sense that the best dog I've ever been to the woods with would be baying the biggest bear in the woods


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 7, 2011)

I wanna come down there and go with some of you bear doggers some time.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 7, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I wanna come down there and go with some of you bear doggers some time.




ME TOO!! I don't care about shooting......I just want to watch and help when needed.


----------



## EMT36296 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=5874&pictureid=32498


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 7, 2011)

Doggin Bears in Georgia? 

Hmmmm...

*V*


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 7, 2011)

must be nice to run dogs, wonder when we'll be able to run'em in north ga?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 7, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Doggin Bears in Georgia?
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> *V*


I figured you knew it was legal in south ga beings your such a big bear hunter an all.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 7, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I figured you knew it was legal in south ga beings your such a big bear hunter an all.



Didn't you mean "little" bear hunter!  Lol


----------



## BBowman (Oct 7, 2011)

I just saw the picture.  Holy Cow!  Was it killed in on the Fargo or Folkston side of the swamp?  Next question, how do I get one.  Heck, I'd be happy with one half that size.


----------



## oldways (Oct 7, 2011)

Super nice bear I love that swamp. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 7, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I figured you knew it was legal in south ga beings your such a big bear hunter an all.



Wow...  

Make one comment about Bear Doggin and some folks start peelin back a band aid... 

Hey, I don't care how you hunt...  




Trizey said:


> Didn't you mean "little" bear hunter!  Lol



I paid my debt to society (and the county magistrate - LOL)...

I'll be out in the Bear Woods too...

*V*


----------



## EMT36296 (Oct 7, 2011)

BB, it was killed on the Fargo side of the swamp.


----------

